# Jinekan Kyoketsu Shoge Training!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 18, 2009)

While this is a product evaluation video clip really my only interest is the training displayed. (there are quite a few different kyoketsu shoge to purchase out there)  So I have put this up to have the training looked at.
Enjoy!

[yt]BJixlnIFXNg&feature=sub[/yt]


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 19, 2009)

looks awesome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool.  I gotta make me one of those


----------

